# Has anyone here been to Bach Festival in Leipzig?



## LesCyclopes

I'm planning to go in June 2018  

If anyone has tips & recommendations, I would love to hear them.


----------



## JeanneMW

*Going for first time*

I can't offer any tips or recommendations (other than my personal preferences) but would love to dialogue further. I'll be in Europe from 5/22 to 6/12, going abroad with a group that includes a Dutch-born lady visiting her parents. By the time the Bachfest starts my friends will have gone back, except for my Dutch friend and her partner and she'll want to attend to her parents. She's a music lover, flutist/singer but may not be able to come with me. I'm looking through the program now and would like to attend for 2 or 3 days. For me personally, it's important to attend a concert in Thomaskirche. I'd like to hear cantatas, especially Ich habe Genug, and the organ. I know this is rather late to be working things out. To the person who started this tread who was planning months ago, could you share your schedule and accomodations?


----------



## Rogerx

Let's hope he/ she drops in from time to time.


----------



## Mandryka

Who's performing Clavier Ubung III - Zerer or Bohm?


----------

